
Lessons for Developers to Prevent Zoombombing and Zoom’s Security Blunders - ja3
https://code.oursky.com/5-lessons-for-developers-to-prevent-zoombombing-zoom-security-blunders/
======
ja3
Zoom is an easy-to-use and feature-rich video conferencing software whose
usage skyrocketed amid the COVID-19 pandemic. In fact, we also use it at
Oursky. However, Zoom’s popularity came with outcry over privacy and security.
It’s been involved in a string of security incidents, including the infamous
Zoombombing, and is found to be riddled with vulnerabilities and issues with
its supposed use of end-to-end encryption as uncovered by Citizen Labs of
University of Toronto. On the bright side, this is a good lesson – and clear
reminder – for developers to strengthen the security of their software. Here
are five dos and don’ts that we think every web and mobile application should
learn to avoid Zoom’s mistakes: [https://code.oursky.com/5-lessons-for-
developers-to-prevent-...](https://code.oursky.com/5-lessons-for-developers-
to-prevent-zoombombing-zoom-security-blunders/).

